# Affordable Entry Level Remington 770



## T140 (Nov 20, 2007)

http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/Item...ampaign=Tactical+Sniper+Rounds,+.308+Campaign

Passing along entry level Remington 770 w/scope in .308 for $295. Not a bad price for a hunting rifle.


----------



## ABOLT2 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sounds like a deal!


----------

